# Poor sick Callisto



## Infinity

I'd tell the whole story, but it's long and painful. Instead, understand that Hepatic Liposis is tough to treat.

Before, playing with a shoestring









After, with a feeding tube.

















The vets say we'll likely be able to remove the tube on Monday. We're feeding her some prescription Science Diet mixed with water and canola oil through the feeding tube every 2-2.5 hours. She also has several drugs being mixed into that at intervals. Her strength has come up a bit, and I can tell she's getting better since she's VERY angry with me for dropping her at the vet's office for 3 days. Wish her luck.


----------



## Heidi n Q

Wishing you fabulous luck!

Callisto looks like a beautiful kitty. Calico? The pics of her with the tube make her look just as miserable as my Mallie felt when she had HL.

I saved my Malibu from Hepatic Lipidosis last fall with the encouragement of the CatForum members. I was able to treat Mallie myself, at home, with no drugs or tubes. My veterinarian was very surprised that Mallie made it. In her experience, most owners did not have what it takes (ability to force feed a reluctant cat) to treat HL at home, and most treated-at-home cats perished.
She (vet) sent me a very nice card when I sent her the picture of Malibu all nice and healthy with her weight and energy gained back.

She CAN make it when you are dedicated enough. The HL cat needs to eat. If you can make them eat (force feeding, tube feeding or tempting with treats) you can usually get them to recover.
Best of luck to you and your kitty. 
h


----------



## Infinity

Oh, she'll eat. She has no choice. I just hope there's no permanent damage. I feel personally responsible for what happened to her. I may not be, but I should have been monitoring her eating habits as I was in process of changing her food. I know better. She's a gorgeous cat when healthy. She did come into my office about an hour ago and drink from my water bottle. Fingers crossed


----------



## doodlebug

Awwwww, poor baby! Happy thoughts going her way. I know of a few FL success stories....so just be persistent and you'll get through this.


----------



## gunterkat

Poor Callisto! Good thoughts and prayers going your way.
:catrun


----------



## Blondie888

Infinity,

I finally took time to read someone else's post and I see that you're where I am. My vet didn't give a feeding tube...I wonder why.

I'm praying for you like you wouldn't believe. I wish we could help each other through this. It is so hard and heart-breaking.

How long have you had Callisto? How old is she?


----------



## Infinity

She'll be 7 years old this month. She did try to jump in my lap about 3:00 this morning, but she was a bit weak. I picked her up and she curled there for alittle while. She also cuddled with my wife for a bit while she slept on the couch.

Health question since I couldn't get in touch with the vet today: she has vomited a couple of times after her feedings, should I immediately feed her again, or let her be for a while?


----------



## doodlebug

I would give her a little time to settle after vomiting...maybe a half hour or so anyway. Did she keep any of it down? 

Are any of the meds she's getting to prevent vomiting? You might want to ask the vet about that if she doesn't have any. Another alternative might be Slippery Elm:

http://www.littlebigcat.com/?action=lib ... lipperyelm

I've used the syrup recipe at the end of the article with good success. Maybe Dr. Jean will weigh in on this and let you know if SE would be OK in this situation (I don't know of many where it wouldn't, but I don't want to recommend something that will hurt her).


----------



## Infinity

Yes, we have some metoclopramide for nausea, along with some amoxicillin, cyprohetadine, and baytril. I don't remember what each is for right off, but they gave me a list with explanations. Oh, and I was wrong about the feeding tube. It doesn't come out Monday, they're going to change the dressings and check her on Monday. She seems slightly better, or at least more alert this afternoon.

Oooh, I remember slippery elm. :twisted: WHen I was in Babe Ruth league baseball, about 16-17 years old, some pitchers were doctoring the ball using slippery elm. When mixed with spit, it became very viscous and could be placed on the ball anywhere.


----------



## doodlebug

I had a kitty with Inflammatory Bowel Disease and she was getting the metoclopramide and was still vomiting. I added the slippery elm and it really helped. Might be worth a try.

The cypro is an appetite stimulant and the Baytril and amoxicillin are to fight bacterial infections. Here's a great site in pet meds:

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_reglan.html


----------



## Heidi n Q

Infinity said:


> Health question since I couldn't get in touch with the vet today: she has vomited a couple of times after her feedings, should I immediately feed her again, or let her be for a while?


I agree with letting her 'settle' before trying to feed again. Feed small amounts often. I think if we feed too much on an empty stomach, the poor stomach rebels and up it comes.
When I had jaundice and was nauseated and throwing up, my Dr told me to try to keep eating small amounts all day. She said that even if I threw up, I wouldn't throw up ALL of it and anything that stayed in was good...so keep eating! Same for kitty, keep feeding her. I'm sure she isn't throwing up all of it...
I know how hard it is for her and for you... Best of luck,
Heidi


----------



## drjean

The tube will need to stay in until she is eating well on her own. This could take quite a while (as in many weeks), so you need to be prepared for the long haul. 

Definitely let her tummy settle before putting any more food in. You could certainly use the slippery elm; I would make the syrup and tube that in 15 or 20 minutes before feeding, perhaps along with the metoclopramide if it's on the schedule. HL cats *must* eat, the liver gets very cranky when it feels neglected! 

Every 2 hours seems like a lot; you might want to go a little longer between feedings to prevent the vomiting. It's like walking a tightrope though--trying to do or not do too much, too little, too soon, too late--but she looks good in the photos, still has plenty of reserve, so you're clearly on the right road!

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Infinity

Well, they gave us a total amount they wanted fed, and it's at 1 full can of Hill's A/d per day at this point, moving to 1 1/3 can early next week. The only way to get that much in her is to either gorge her every 2-3 hours, or go with a single syringe (12mL) every hour. I have switched to every hour since I'm a night shift worker, and wife's a day shifter- we're here and awake to do it, and we'll see if she tolerates it any better. She isn't fighting the feedings as much, maybe it isn't as uncomfortable?


----------



## drjean

Yeah, *gorging* the cat is NOT a good idea! But she'll let you know...

A whole can seems like a lot this early in the game; and for an average-weight cat, a whole can would be an entire day's intake. Of course I never did agree with the specialists who make those charts (on very many things!). I guess my point is, don't stress over the amount--anything near a whole can a day is probably plenty. Stressing the cat is the worst thing to do now!

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Infinity

Thank you Dr. Jean. With my wife's associates out of town, and no way to contact the cat's vet on the weekend, your advice is greatly appreciated. 

I'd also like to add that we were given a tube of Nutri-Cal. It's a high-calorie "gel" that looks smells and tastes (don't ask  ) like PetroMalt or Laxatone. She refuses that, but has taken one little lick of Catsip (the only treat she'll take)


----------



## Jennyphx

Poor baby. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## doodlebug

Getting some of that Nutri-cal into her is a good idea. Just put some on your finger and shove it in her mouth. Or put it on a popsicle stick if you fear for your finger...


----------



## dmcwlvssr

Sending Hugs and prayers!


----------



## Infinity

doodlebug said:


> Getting some of that Nutri-cal into her is a good idea. Just put some on your finger and shove it in her mouth. Or put it on a popsicle stick if you fear for your finger...


Done, and no blood lost. The feeding tube seems to be moving around, I wonder if that's triggering her gag reflex and causing some of the vomiting. I have an appointment at 8:00 tomorrow morning, so we'll find out then.

Thanks for the support, folks. I, we, and she really appreciate it.


----------



## Blondie888

Lots of wishes are being sent your way. I feel we're in the same boat, though Mariel is eating so you're in a rougher patch right now than I am. It's so heart-breaking to see them sick.

Know you're in my thoughts and prayers. Let's beat this together!!!


----------



## Infinity

Blondie888 said:


> Lots of wishes are being sent your way. I feel we're in the same boat, though Mariel is eating so you're in a rougher patch right now than I am. It's so heart-breaking to see them sick.
> 
> Know you're in my thoughts and prayers. Let's beat this together!!!


You got it. I'm changing clothes and gathering her stuff now. Go see what the doctor says. Glad your kitty is doing better. I did get a purr from her when I got home from work, so there is definitely life left in her. 8)


----------



## Blondie888

Please let us know what the doctor says! Good luck!


----------



## Infinity

It doesnt look good at all. Her fatty liver condition is the result of some other underlying condition. Unfortunately, cat scans, ultrasounds, and x-rays didn't reveal the problem. Her liver values have spiked higher, and her prognosis is "grave" (I asked her for honesty, and I'm glad she did so). Her platelet count is too low to do exploratory surgery, but liver cancer is feared. She gets 24-48 hours and a final decision will be made. I don't ever want to euthanize an animal, but I'm OK with doing so to prevent suffering. Though, that doesn't make it any less emotional.


----------



## drjean

PM me please, Infinity, with a brief history, including what she was eating before, weight changes, etc. I'll be out this evening but will look at it in the morning and see if I get any brilliant ideas, or even any slightly bright ones!

Best wishes,
Dr. Jean


----------



## gunterkat

Glad you weighed in on this, Dr. Jean.

Lots of prayers for your kitty and you, Infinity. :2kitties


----------



## Blondie888

Infinity, how are you handling this news? I can't tell your emotions through the webpage, but my heart is breaking for you. I'm thinking that while there's life, there's hope, and I'm still hoping we can both beat this.

Has she ever shown any improvement since she's been home? Does she show interest in anything? Does she walk around or just lie there? Because our cats are both suffering with the same disease, I'm curious to see how similar/disimilar they are.

I am really praying for you. I hope you both make it through this. Keep us informed.


----------



## Infinity

Well, the thing I need to explain is that my wife and I are both Laboratory Animal Technicians. We've learned to try not to attach to an animal to the point it can't be let go. That cannot be done. This cat was brought to her by one of her coworkers just a couple of months before we got married. We'd just bought our first house, and she was fresh out of college. We're very attached to our animals. But, our training also forces us to place logic ahead of feelings. One time when I worked in the labs (I no longer do, but my certification is current), me and my buddy were forced by a parvo outbreak to euthanize approximately 3750 mice. After about the first 100, neither of us spoke for the rest of the deed. It took nearly 6 hours. That was the most macabre I've ever felt. But, one of the other long-time supervisors told me "when it no longer bothers you is when it's time to do something else". He was right. The animals didn't suffer, and for that I am proud. My cat will not suffer...but I think I will  I'm not sure how to convey the emotion because I'm unsure exactly what I feel.


Whew! Callisto got crazy in the vet's office, struggling to get out of her carrier, and exploring the exam room. She even hopped onto the sofa at one point while I was sleeping (alarm every 2 hours to feed her) and curled on my lap. For the most part, though, she just sits awkwardly under the desk or in this computer room.


----------



## Blondie888

So Callisto had energy too. Mariel was full of energy yesterday. She was almost like normal. Today, she's very lethargic again and I had to bring her to the food...she didn't follow me. She IS eating on her own, though, with me watching closely. This is such a worry.

I agree with not letting your cat suffer...I would do the same if I had to. But I know I would suffer greatly in her absense.

You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Infinity

Thanks, Blondie. I look at my last post and it was all over the place. I hope it makes a bit of sense. Stress along with lack of sleep makes me post like I'm drunk. I've been getting up every 2 hours to feed the cat. We're getting more food into her through the tube. She seems to stress herself into puking, then we feed her the rest. It's really tough for me because she doesn't relax with me holding her. I've always been more of a playmate whereas my wife can hold her and she kinda goes limp.


----------



## Mom of 4

Let's see if I can help figure out how how to make the tube feedings go easier for both of you. You probably already do all of this, but I'll go over the basics.

With the kids I've given tube feedings to, we've always had to remove what was there to see how much was still there, then immediately replace it (don't want to lose the important digestive enzymes). If there is a large volume, we have to reduce the amount given during that feeding.

How fast are you giving it? It takes me 15 minutes to give 8 ounces to a child. Gravity flow is best, just don't go too fast.

Head should be elevated above the stomach to prevent backflow.

After you position Callisto, let her rest in that position for a few minutes before you start the feeding (have everything beside you within easy reach before you start). Movement of the NG tube can trigger the gag relex, which is totally out of her control. Let her relax for a couple of minutes before you start and you might actually save more time by not having her puke. Keep her head higher than her stomach for 5-10 minutes after the feeding.

Good luck. And thank you for taking such good care of her.


----------



## doodlebug

Hope you can get this figured out, it's so awful when you don't know what to do to help. Happy thoughts headed your way, give Callisto a head bump for me and my gang.


----------



## gunterkat

It occurred to me that feeling food go in her stomach without her eating and swallowing could be disconcerting, or even a little scary, to Callisto. Cats are so much more acutely aware of the sensations their bodies feel than we are of ours. 
Be very gentle with her, and try to reassure her as you feed her. 
Scritches and purrs for Callisto. Prayers continuously.
rcat


----------



## Infinity

Thanks for the prayers, purrs, and all the help. Callisto is no longer with us as of this afternoon. She had weakened to the point that the tiny bit of sedative set her free even before the euth solution. I just hope she never felt pain. My vet is going to do a full post to try to find what happened. My sister said she'd seen poisonings in the hospital that went similarly, so they're going to screen just in case.


----------



## Kaia Cat

I am so sorry about Callisto  rest in peace <3


----------



## doodlebug

Awww....I'm really sorry that you lost her. Obviously it was the right decision for her, just so sorry that it even came to that. Please feel free to post a tribute on the Rainbow Bridge forum...


----------



## AddFran

I am so sorry for your loss. So terribly sorry!


----------



## Blondie888

I am so sorry. I know you said you've toughened yourself up for this because of your jobs, but it has to be hard. It's hard for me because I really wanted to win this fight together. I haven't met your or your cat, but I'm tearing up just going through this with you. I'm glad Callisto's passing was quick and I'm sure she was ready or it wouldn't have gone so easily. You did the right thing.

Please let us know what the results of the vet's tests are.

You're in my thoughts and prayers tonight.


----------



## marie73

I'm so very sorry. :angel


----------



## Heidi n Q

I am so sorry!
I read the forum 'backwards'. I click on new posts and read from the bottom, up. I read Blondie's post and she commented about Cosmo passing on and I was so saddened. I came directly here.
Please accept my sincere condolences. I hope the post will be able to show definitively that you did the right thing for her.
You loved her enough to set her free. (Ack! I've got tears in my eyes...)
Heidi


----------



## gunterkat

Run free at the Bridge, Callisto.


----------



## melysion

So sorry for your loss. She was a lovely girl


----------



## Mom of 4

I'm so sorry for your loss. You took wonderful care of her.


----------



## Infinity

Thank you to everyone. My wife was really taking this hard, and that, in turn was tearing me in half. The vet, a young lady who connected with my wife very well, and the tech who was working at the clinic when my wife did, both started crying along with my wife. I had to leave, so I went to the kennel runs and pet a few dogs. We're getting Callisto cremated individually and Stacy wants to plant some flowers or a tree in the yard with the ashes. I think I can manage that. Here's where you guys come in. What kind of plant/flower/shrub seems appropriate? I'll gather as many pics as I can get on here- quite a few if my scanner still works.

Also, I will definitely post back after I hear from the vet.


----------



## doodlebug

The most obvious flower is Forget-me-nots...not sure if they're a perennial though. When I lost Callie last summer, I buried her ashes in the garden and got one of these:

http://www.plaquesandmore.com/kitbutslatme.html


----------



## Infinity

A few that I already have hosted on the web...

















Here's a couple of her lounging with Squeaky

















Here's my Cheezburger pic


I'm in your PS2's, stealing all yor gamez!











Mods, feel free to move this now to Rainbow Bridge or Pictures, whichever you feel is appropriate. I didn't want to clutter too much by starting a half-dozen new threads.


----------



## -Ann-

I am so very sorry.  ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Leazie

I am just now going through this post, and I just wanted to say how sorry I am that you lost your baby. (((((((HUGS)))))))))) to you and your wife.


----------



## Heidi n Q

Infinity said:


> ...wants to plant some flowers or a tree in the yard with the ashes.
> What kind of plant/flower/shrub seems appropriate?


I would plant something native or hardy to your area that is guaranteed to grow well. Husband and I planted a Red Maple in our front yard the first spring we were here, and that is our 'burial tree' for all our kitties.
h


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous

I'm so very sorry. We all feel your pain and hope that our sharing it brings you at least a little peace.

Don't know where you live, but I've always loved Rose of Sharon bushes.


----------



## thecatsmother

I am so sorry for your loss I am crying just now as I write this you and your wife must be heartbroken.
I would plant a shrub or tree native to your area there is less chance of moving or changing the position of a shrub rather than flowers

sending hugs Marie

I checked for "callisto" shrubs there is a native Australian shrub called callistemon and there is a musk rose called "callisto" Just a thought


----------



## Blondie888

I would also plant something long-lasting and beautiful like a Japanese maple or a Rose of Sharon.

You and your wife are in my thoughts. This is so sad. Please tell your wife she's not alone. Have the best day you can.


----------



## Lisa 216

I'm so very sorry for your loss  I'll move this to Rainbow Bridge as you requested.


----------



## Jeanie

I'm so sorry you have lost your little friend. It's obvious that you and your wife loved her very much and gave her the best possible care. I pray that God will comfort you and bless you. This is a very difficult time, but you will see her again. She's in the arms of angels.


----------



## Infinity

thecatsmother said:


> I am so sorry for your loss I am crying just now as I write this you and your wife must be heartbroken.
> I would plant a shrub or tree native to your area there is less chance of moving or changing the position of a shrub rather than flowers
> 
> sending hugs Marie
> 
> I checked for "callisto" shrubs there is a native Australian shrub called callistemon and there is a musk rose called "callisto" Just a thought


A Callisto Rose? Purrfect for her since she was the little princess. I'll see if it will grow here. I managed to find one more digital photo of her, I can't find all my backup disks.

She looks a bit "perturbed" in this pic. I don't remember the reason.


----------



## Blondie888

How are you and your wife doing?

Beautiful picture.

Janice


----------



## Infinity

Blondie888 said:


> How are you and your wife doing?
> 
> Beautiful picture.
> 
> Janice


We're good. I can really tell my wife misses her cat, as she was cuddling Squeaky while we watched TV last night. It was usually Callisto on her and Squeaks in my lap. I don't mind, as long as all involved are happy.


The vet called this morning. She said Callisto's liver was mal-formed. She couldn't find any evidence of an outside force, so we're assuming it was a birth defect. She was operating on less than optimal liver anyway, so her fatty liver condition turned out to be fatal. I guess it could be considered good news in that there is nothing in the house that will affect us or Squeaky.


----------



## Blondie888

That's good. You're still in my thoughts.


It's good to know what the reason is for Callisto's passing and it's good to know that you made the right choice. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Janice

Just caught up to this thread now. I'm so very sorry you lost Callisto.. may she Rest In Peace over the Bridge.... :angel


----------

